# My putting tips



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Let me begin by saying I'm no Tiger when it comes to putting, but I have improved a lot in the last couple of years. I used to average well over 36 putts per round, but now I average about 31, 32.
I improved by concentrating on just a few fundementals
First I got my putter fitted. I had all my clubs fitted, but used a stock putter (35 inch off the rack). My putter now is 32 inches and 4 degrees upright. This allows me to get into proper position and use my natural stroke.
Now for the fundementals I concentrate on.
First and foremost. I keep my head dead still. I used to watch the ball, now I listen to the ball going in. This has really helped on the 3 and 4 footers. Watch Tiger, he is the best at keeping that head still until well after the ball is on the way. It took 2 years for me to be comfortable just listening to the ball drop, and even now I sometimes have to tell myself to listen. For some, use the image of a coin under the ball, you want to be looking at the coin when the ball goes in.
The other fundemental I use concerns the length of my stroke. I had been told same length back and through. but found I tend to decell when I do that. I now try and use 1/3 back and 2/3 follow. This insures I have an accelerating stroke, vital, especially for those 3 and 4 footers. Practicing these fundementals for the short putts carries over to the long putts too.
On the practice green i find a spot where I can have a straight putt, and start at 3 feet, I have to make 10 in a row, then move to 4 feet and repeat. If I miss I have to start over (I can not move out until I get 10 in a row), this puts pressure on me, especially the 9th and 10th putt, to simulate the pressure I will have on the course.
For distance practice, I go to one side of the green, and try and roll as close to the fringe on the other side as I can.
In putting confidence begets confidence. I have a guy I play with who used to turn away when I had to putt, now he wants me to putt first, it helps him. Hope this can somehow help you.

feel free to add your tips


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The putter is more important that I would have thought a couple of years ago. This is a case where the arrow seems to be as important for success as the Indian. My putter is one that anyone who has ever tried it either loves or hates. I happen to love it and that gives me the confidence to hit good putts without any last second indecision. 

That leads to other good things, like being able to keep my head down until the putt is well on it's way. Like Steve says, keeping your head down well through the stroke is extremely important on those 4 foot knee-knockers. I also agree with a follow through that feels like you are chasing the ball down the line. Doing that prevents you from decelerating at impact, which is probably the biggest cause of miss hitting. When you decelerate you almost always end up twisting the putter, and when you start the putt off line, you can only hope to make it if you also miss read the green by the same amount.

I'm not as convinced though that a putter needs to be fitted, but it does need to fit your stroke and your feel. I'm a huge endorser of feel in all aspects of the game, but if the putter doesn't feel like part of your body when you stroke the ball, then it isn't right for you. My putter was built from Golfsmith components, but I successfully tried one that a friend made and loaned me, so had him duplicate his exactly. There was never any actual fitting process except using it on the course, but when I hit a putt with it, it feels like an extension of my arms... part of me rather than just something I'm holding. 

If your putter doesn't feel like that, then maybe it's time to go shopping.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

My father told me that putting should be looked at as another game with in golf. We develop quirks in our game and putting is no different. I found out with Ricks advise I was over gripping the putter and I was using a little wrist action instead of a pendulum stroke. Stevel you make a good point in putting that I feel is important and that is the follow through, I hate myself when I slap the ball with the putter instead of stroking. When I'm doing things correctly I'm holding my eyes on the ball and the follow through turns the head toward the hole, but as far as the back stroke distance and forward distance I'm not sure what I do on that. Even though I'm a novice I have never heard of getting a putter fitted this where I'm in agreement with Rick. I feel the putter is the extension of your arms and if it doesn't feel good, like he said, go shopping. well thats my .02. This is a good subject.:thumbsup:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Pretty good tips guys.

There is so much to putting to remember that it is something you have to work at to develop the proper habits. Most people don't practice enough to keep their putting games in shape. Once you have good putting habits you need to get on the putting green at least 10 minutes a week or so to maintain your stroke. Or at least putt some balls around at home.

As far as technique goes, there are certain things you can do with your grip, setup, and stance to give you the best chance of making putts every time. I'm a big advocate of controlling everything through your setup. The better set up to the ball you are, the better chance you have of making your putts.

I've been teaching the short game offline for quite a while now and have recently brought my teachings online.

Check it out here - Revamp Your Short Game System


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

*Consistent Distance Control*

Consistent distance control. That has always been my mainstay with putting. Consistent distance control. Everything else will be subjective, putter, stance, grip, rituals, surface speeds, breaks, condition, etc...But controlling your distance with consistency is the key. 

On the practice green, place a ball 3 feet away, 5 feet away, 7 feet away, 10 feet away, not necessarily taking dead aim at the hole, determine how much of the 'whole stroke' will make the ball roll closest to the target (which technically is 10-12" passed the hole). 3 foot putt, maybe a 5" inch full stroke (with the ball in the middle)? Or maybe depending on your stance, the relative full width of the stroke from toe to toe; i.e. just inside, on top of, one inch passed, etc...should always equal to your total putting distance.

You'll see just about every professional golfers do this before addressing the ball. They gauge the distance of the putt (some even walks the distance and count), take a couple (or more) practice strokes relative to the putting distance, then address and execute the particular full stroke required.

Apply the same technique according to conditions. Green speed, breaks, direction of the sun, wet or shady patches, wind, etc...they will be easily handled because you've minimized, or almost eliminated, the guess work. Pre-game warm-ups should allow you to get used to that particular GC's green by practicing and adjusting to the greens you're about to play on. Because of the speed, will a 5" full stroke equate to a 5' putting distance on that course's greens?

Doesn't matter what your grip is, or you putt with your wrist (though I don't advocate it), if you can determine the relative roll distance to your full stroke width and maintain a respectable consistency, you'll be amazed at how well you'll be putting with consistency because you've taken the 'guessing' out of the motion ~ thus the motion travels smoothly in one rhythmic stroke. You'll experience lesser pulls and pushes because there will be no hesitation or indecisiveness.

This is just like your <100 yards short game. What will a full swing produce? A 11 o'clock swing, a 10 o'clock, a 9 o'clock, what are your distances relative to these swings? Chipping, same thing...You can very easily practice these on the range. Waste a bucket and find out, it'll improve your game immensely. 

Take the guessing out of your bag and toss it all away. Distance control.

Happy golfing


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

BogeyXL: I'm having a hard time with just a couple of points you make, Distance Control and set up. I think you have to take in all the points of putting on the green; are they dry, wet, is there a break, is the cup on a hill or are you going across the grain of the cut. on the set up do you look down on the ball are you looking over the ball and back toward your toes or do you take a regular stance as if swinging an iron. Are you a straight line Putter where everything is aimed to the back of the cup? if so, then I would agree on your points? what do I misunderstand?

the king of poor putting


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> BogeyXL: I'm having a hard time with just a couple of points you make, Distance Control and set up. I think you have to take in all the points of putting on the green; are they dry, wet, is there a break, is the cup on a hill or are you going across the grain of the cut. on the set up do you look down on the ball are you looking over the ball and back toward your toes or do you take a regular stance as if swinging an iron. Are you a straight line Putter where everything is aimed to the back of the cup? if so, then I would agree on your points? what do I misunderstand?
> 
> the king of poor putting


I sort of agree with Bob here. Yes distance control is a key to good putting, but it isn't a mechanical thing that you can program into your brain. It's still an issue of feel, of reading the conditions and slope and adjusting your feel to that. 

Contrary to the opinions of a couple of posts, I almost never practice putting any more. I will sometimes hit a few putts before a round just to get the feel of the green (hoping that the on course greens are similar), but I never go out with the intention of practicing. I don't hit putts around the house. However, I do typically play 3 rounds a week, so I still get plenty of putting time that way. With 2 rounds over the weekend and another 18 holes today, I haven't had a 3 putt in more than 4 outings. I had 29 putts each day in the tournament I played in this weekend, and 33 putts today in a casual round.


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Broken Tee,

I believe once you get a bit of consistency to relative distance, you can easily factor in variances on the greens. That's breaks, speed, blind patches (wet. loamy, etc..), etc..

At practice greens, take a look at people practicing putts. You'll notice there are those who'll drop 3, 4, or maybe 5 balls roughly on the same spot. Then they putt away. The balls will almost always land anywhere from just 1 foot short, maybe 2" to the left, one 2 feet passed on the left, maybe one far right 4 feet away...why does that happen? Because the average person will casually glance at the distance and mindfully make a swing at it, estimating all the way that the force of the stroke will, or may, get the ball to the hole. 

5 balls to get the 'feel' of the green? If one ends up close, and not the 4, which one (feel) do you take with you and how do you 'can' it after teeing out for the next 18?

Or should you have instead practice the 'results' of relative strokes?

Now what if there's a break, say left - right with the marker point 60% into a 12' putt? You only get one chance at the putt unlike the situation you had at the practice green where you fire away 5 balls trying to get the 'feel'. 5' of that putt is on a downhill slant, the first 7' of which on a relative straight line. If you can at the least manage to understand the relationship of your stroke to distance ratio to get you to the 7' (marker) on a 'dying' roll just enough to catch the last 5', then letting the ball roll relative to the slope then chances are you'll get the ball either very close or maybe even a save.

If you can judge your stroke to make that 7' with relative consistency, you've given yourself a great chance on an otherwise 'difficult' putt. If not, 2' pass the marker, or 1 foot short of the marker; by the time the ball hits that slope your 'miss' will be exaggerated. Basically, you didn't miss the hole but rather you missed the mark.

Straight uphill or downhill, same mentality. 10' downhill putt, with an otherwise fairly fast green? If on the practice green you knew a 5" full stroke should give you a 5' putt on the straight, then you know 5" or even a slightly widened full stroke should give you a carry to get far closer to the target than trying to 'feel' your way to the putt. No hesitation, no second guessing, and worst of all, no decelaration because the worries are put to rest.

A 4' wide loamy, wet, or soggy patch in between your 15' line? Based on the practice you had before teeing out, those patches equaled to ratio of 1.5:1. Which means you're actually looking at a 17' putt line instead of 15'. If you don't pay attention to that patch, you're 2' short. You can believe you'can feel your way into that putt but if you didn't have any idea how your stroke results to a 15 footer, how can you feel and compensate for the other 2' ? 

Apply the same methodology on uphill putts.

All this really is is putting a bit of science into the putt. "Feeling' your way into the game is fine, but you still need to have sound base, and the better those bases are, the better your game will be.

Any instructors and pros will undoubtedly tell you distance control is always front and center. This is largely the reason why golfers always never move their head away from the putt. They are locked on the stroke width for the given distance. The proper stroke width always yield the 'known' distance.

For your Q, no one stares or watches the swing of the putter but rather aware of the desired width peripherally. You should've determined the proper required stroke width during the practice swings prior to addressing the ball. Again, this is exactly what the pros do. The only thing left is getting the proper alignment when they address the ball.

Give it a chance. Putt a few on the greens. Forget the hole for now and just concentrate on the strokes for desired distances. When you get the hang of it, then putt a few into the hole. One thing you'll notice right away is the balls will always end up at the same spot.

Or should.

Even now, ask yourself a simple question. Forget breaks, patches, uphill, downhill, etc..just simply ask yourself, how wide is your 'normal' stroke for a 10' dead straight putt (fast or slow greens)? Do you know off hand enough to visualize it or do you even know at all?

At least give the point (exercise) an honest try and see for yourself how it impacts your putting (and short game).

Take care.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Great post and I agree you need to apply proper force or consistancy to get the ball to the hole. Your first paragraph mentions what I posted so I now feel we are stating the the same thing in different ways. I do the same thing Rick does. I will use the practice green to get a feel for what the greens might be like on the course. his advise has been very helpful so I will use your advise as well. Thank you
Bob


----------



## jackli (Jun 13, 2009)

*100% Satisfaction Guarantee*

deleted for Spam


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I once read an article about the way tiger woods in particular see's the green It has forever changed and improved my putting game. My father golfs left handed but putts right he say it completely opens up his view of the putting surface. I often get complements on my puttinf from fellow golfer, Always a pleasure to get and give comps during a round.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

complements during a round are a great thing to give and receive apart from with my normal 4 some when you give or a get a comp it normally has something added on the end like nice shoot you jerk! lol


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> complements during a round are a great thing to give and receive apart from with my normal 4 some when you give or a get a comp it normally has something added on the end like nice shoot you jerk! lol


I'm playing tomorrow Luke, so I'll let you know what I get called on the course. Probably the same as you but I can't say them on this forum


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

good luck Bob and yes sometime you just cant post everything


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> good luck Bob and yes sometime you just cant post everything


Yup ! I can't post the compliments


----------

